# Curry Reportedly 25 lbs overweight - SI.com



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> With the lack of quality big men in the league, why hasn't Bulls center Eddy Curry received at least one offer on the free-agent market? Is his health still a concern?
> Curry's heart condition was a tough break, but he apparently didn't help his cause when he visited Atlanta three weeks ago on a free-agent visit. According to a team source, he showed up some 25 pounds overweight and then left a day early to attend a friend's baby shower. (A phone call to Curry's rep, Leon Rose, was not returned.) While Curry's extra weight might be understandable given that he missed the last three months of the season, it nonetheless raised red flags for a player who was known to have conditioning problems during his first three NBA seasons in Chicago. In a bad sign for Curry, the Hawks opted instead to offer Bucks center Zaza Pachulia a four-year, $14 million offer.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/08/05/burning.questions/1.html

IMHO, this is not surprising given his inactivity. But I think it makes the broader point that the guy can't stay in shape (i.e. basketball shape) without intensively working out - like he did last summer. The question definitely still remains whether or not he's ever going to mature into an adult that constantly works out (year round). It would be a shame to have him signed long term and then he comes into camp 25 lbs overweight every year.

Even without the heart issue, I bet the Bulls will try to add weight clauses in his deal - and I assume that this would be a major sticking point in negotiations.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BLAH....

Trade EM!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Curry's weight problems have always been overblown. It doesn't really hurt his game that much to be overweight. He's a guy like Shaq who can play at any weight.

The only concern would be long term wear and tear. But Eddy isn't Oliver Miller, which is what stories like this try to insinuate. Even at his heaviest, Eddy is still good at running the floor, and he still has really quick feet.

Another guy like Eddy in the sense that their weight doesn't totally kill them is Robert Traylor.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I can certainly understand Eddy being overweight now, all of that inactivity would surely cause a person to put on some weight.

But 25 pounds in 3 months? You would think that, especially with a heart condition, he would have been eating healthy and trying not to put on weight. Not that I'm accusing him of living at KFC the last 3 months, but I would have thought that his agents were telling him to do everything he can not to gain weight with all of their financial futures on the line this summer.

And when you see this written about a guy who flat out admitted that he never came into training camp in shape until last season, it has to raise some red flags about his desire to be as good as his immense talents will allow him to be.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think Curry's weight problems have always been overblown. It doesn't really hurt his game that much to be overweight. He's a guy like Shaq who can play at any weight.
> 
> The only concern would be long term wear and tear. But Eddy isn't Oliver Miller, which is what stories like this try to insinuate. Even at his heaviest, Eddy is still good at running the floor, and he still has really quick feet.
> 
> Another guy like Eddy in the sense that their weight doesn't totally kill them is Robert Traylor.


But Curry constantly being overweight isn't simply a weight issue, at least not to me. It's also evidence of his poor work ethic. How can you trust the guy to get better on his defense or rebounding if he can't even put down a bag of Ho-Hos for 5 minutes?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eddy shed the weight last year relatively quickly and came into camp meeting or exceeding weight and conditioning goals.

The man has been activity restricted for quite some time, and is a big guy who seems to pack on weight easily. I seriously doubt its a KFC or Ho-Ho issue. I could be wrong, but that is my best guess.

Even if his heart is healthy though, the damage is done for yet another offseason, in which he has been unable to work on his fundamentals -- passing, footwork, spacing, defense, rebounding.

Health issues aside, that is the big worry about Eddy as far as I'm concerned, and another reason why a shorter term, incentive laden contract is called for.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> But Curry constantly being overweight isn't simply a weight issue, at least not to me. It's also evidence of his poor work ethic. How can you trust the guy to get better on his defense or rebounding if he can't even put down a bag of Ho-Hos for 5 minutes?


I'm sure Curry wasn't working out at all while he was waiting for information on his heart. A huge body like his is going to pick up weight in that situation. I can't fault him this summer like I did last summer.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Another SI masterpiece. Eddy weighing in at 25 pounds overweight. How would they know how many pounds overweight he was? Is there some chart they followed, one that doesn't take into account a guy with the massive muscle mass of Curry. And Eddy never had a physical in Atlanta......do they normally take a players weight on a visit thats full of Destiny Child's Concerts and what not......Oh shoot, they don't check the weight during these visits.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Off the diet pills.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Another SI masterpiece. Eddy weighing in at 25 pounds overweight. How would they know how many pounds overweight he was? Is there some chart they followed, one that doesn't take into account a guy with the massive muscle mass of Curry. And Eddy never had a physical in Atlanta......do they normally take a players weight on a visit thats full of Destiny Child's Concerts and what not......Oh shoot, they don't check the weight during these visits.


Well, for all we know Eddy could be *more* than 25 pounds overweight, since he didn't take a physical in ATL. If they didn't weigh him, he could be 30 or 35 pounds overweight, how would they know?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

the fact that he's overweight does matter cause it shows he's lazy. When shaq was his age he was working hard.

It doesnt matter if curry can play at this weight, he's showing he doesnt have a good work ethic, and without that he cant bring his game to the next level.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Well, for all we know Eddy could be *more* than 25 pounds overweight, since he didn't take a physical in ATL. If they didn't weigh him, he could be 30 or 35 pounds overweight, how would they know?


I'm the site Curry Expert. Eddy is sitting at about 298 right now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> the fact that he's overweight does matter cause it shows he's lazy. When shaq was his age he was working hard.
> 
> It doesnt matter if curry can play at this weight, he's showing he doesnt have a good work ethic, and without that he cant bring his game to the next level.


Guess its a crime to follow doctors orders.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Forget about the weight problem. The real problem is Eddy is just plain stupid. He has been very slow picking up defensive and rebounding positioning. However the ultimate is cutting his visit short in ATL so his fiancee could go to a shower. Eddy nneded an offer for the Bulls to match and then he blows off his only chance to get an excessive offer. Eddy doesn'y even have strret smarts. Doesn't get much dumber than that.

At least we will get another year of Eddy to see if he can mature and become close to what his potential is.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'm the site Curry Expert. Eddy is sitting at about 298 right now.


Hmmm, who to believe? A nationally respected sportswriter who has no reason to be biased one way or the other, or a kid with a huge man-crush on Eddy?

I think I'm confused. :angel:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Guess its a crime to follow doctors orders.


I didn't know that Eddy's doctors told him to put on a bunch of weight?

I would have thought they would have told him to pass up the KFC and the Pizza Hut and the Taco Bell for a few salads and some non-fat yogurt and maybe a Diet Pepsi. But I'm not a doctor, so what do I know?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This confuses me because Eddy was reportedly 10-15 pounds overweights back when he was first cleared to workout (about a month ago, I believe). Now he's 25+ pounds overweight? Some numbers are clearly getting tossed around carelessly here. But if I had to believe one number of the other, I'd say the 25+ pounds sounds closer to the truth. Eddy historically gains weight very quickly; I was very skeptic when he was supposedly only 295.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I didn't know that Eddy's doctors told him to put on a bunch of weight?
> 
> I would have thought they would have told him to pass up the KFC and the Pizza Hut and the Taco Bell for a few salads and some non-fat yogurt and maybe a Diet Pepsi. But I'm not a doctor, so what do I know?


He obviously has not been eating right, if he had been he wouldn't have gained the weight plain and simple. Eating right can do a lot more in terms of controling your weight than working out. I personally don't think Eddy has any excuse to be any where close to 25 lbs. over weight, the inactivity should have made him lose muscle mass also so how good a shape is Curry really in if he is 25 lbs. over. His body fat percentage would have to be horrible (like his first seasons)


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Off the diet pills.


Seriously, I know you've been saying this for a little while, somewhat facetiously, but it really might be the answer.

Ephedrine is the drug that causes the guys in the NFL to fall down and die in the heat. It comes popularly styled, when combined with caffeine, as Metabolife or Ripped Fuel. 

The stuff really does work; you can shed pounds instantly. The downside is that it DOES have consequences on the heart. The FDA has made it one of its top priorities to get that stuff off the market.

I wouldn't be surprised if this were the strange poison pill that has been fueling both Curry's recent success as well as his recent heart palpitations. I think those workout supplements are really effective, and thus really dangerous.

The more I think about it, the more likely I find it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Seriously, I know you've been saying this for a little while, somewhat facetiously, but it really might be the answer.
> 
> Ephedrine is the drug that causes the guys in the NFL to fall down and die in the heat. It comes popularly styled, when combined with caffeine, as Metabolife or Ripped Fuel.
> 
> ...


Well, there's clearly been a lot of pressure put on the guy to be "in shape."

Personally, I think a good diet along with exercise is the way to go.

But a guy like Curry, with his size and all, it's not hard to imagine what kind of calorie intake he has. I imagine he eats a dozen eggs (or more) a couple of loaves of bread, and a couple gallons of milk, just for breakfast.

When you're not keeping up on the physical activity, it's hard to know how much to cut back on the food.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Actually, I think it might be more of a genetic problem for Curry. I've known guys who eat like a mouse but weight like 250+ lbs above. In comparison, I eat twice as much as those guys but weight between 170-180 in the winter and 160-168 in the summer.

If you've look at Curry's family, everyone in his family including his dad and mom are overweighted. Maybe this theory is as farfetched as it sounds.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Well, there's clearly been a lot of pressure put on the guy to be "in shape."
> 
> Personally, I think a good diet along with exercise is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Isn't that what doctors are for? And dieticians, and nutritionists?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

curry look like he a lot more overweight then 25 pounds,that probably how he got his heart condition,he needta chill on food and gain muscle and he become the top low post center after shaq retires.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Isn't that what doctors are for? And dieticians, and nutritionists?


Yes, but. Even among amateur athletics, supplements are such a recognized way to get into shape. Creatine, ripped fuel, hydroxycut, andro... it's all steroid-like. Ephedrine, particularly, can have a nasty effect on your heart.

I remember one time I took Metabolife (ephedrine + caffeine + herbs), and I could literally hear my heart pounding. The entire point is that it keeps your metabolism high, so that when you are sedentary, your body still burns calories at a far higher rate.

Nutritionist? Dieticians? The kid has been trying to play professional basketball from the age of 19-21, when MOST normal people gain about 15 pounds simply because we eat more in a college lifestyle. Imagine what it would be like to be a millionaire during college. I went to Illinois; there were only a few nice restaurants in town, but I'm sure with millions, I'd go to all of them.

It's not all that easy to have that much money and not be spending it on consumption costs, including food and diet. Shaq showed a strong level of discipline, but also a child-like intelligence, in a show I once saw on the food network about his personal chef. He has his own chef that prepares all of his food. When Shaq wins, the diet will incorporate slightly more carbs, almost as an incentive (but still being pretty low carb); when he loses, it's more strict. The chef was sensitive to all of Shaq's health needs, but Shaq didn't look all that pleased eating his 5-egg bacon and mushroom omelete.

*What AMAZED me* is when the foodtv guy asked Shaq, "Is he a good cook?" Shaq replied, "Am I dominating?" 

He understands that his body and his physique is his livelihood, his reputation, and more importantly, his professional success. Shaq isn't a nutrition guru, but he has one nearby. He probably likes his cereals and breads and sugars as much as anyone else, but he puts them aside for his basketball-playing career. I doubt Shaq has taken too many supplements (obviously, he probably never saw a need to do so).

Curry doesn't yet have that passion. It's visible on the court, and now, maybe it's visible off of it as well. Taking diet pills would be a dangerously quick way to see instant results during a contract year.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Showtyme, that was a great post, right on the money.

I've taken ephedrine lots of times to stay awake, and as you stated you can literally feel and hear your heart pounding, even when you are sitting still.

But my "doctors and dieticians" statement was directed only at Eddy's current situation, I wasn't referring to the past. Now that he is under a doctor's supervision for his heart, I can't believe that he wouldn't eat right to keep the weight off as he seeks out a contract that will set his family up for life.

It's not that I have a problem with Eddy being overweight, I just can't understand why he wouldn't be doing everything possible to not be overweight as he is only screwing himself out of millions of dollars. Like you said, he just doesn't seem to be willing to do what it takes (on or off the court) to be the best.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

So a conditioned athlete puts on less than 10% of his body weight when he is told to stop working out and you guys are worried


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> So a conditioned athlete puts on less than 10% of his body weight when he is told to stop working out and you guys are worried


Who is talking about a conditioned athlete, this is Eddy Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Showtyme, that was a great post, right on the money.
> 
> I've taken ephedrine lots of times to stay awake, and as you stated you can literally feel and hear your heart pounding, even when you are sitting still.
> 
> ...


If you're eating a breakfast of 12 eggs, 3 loaves of bread, 2 gallons of milk, a couple pounds of bacon... And all of a sudden you go from Skiles-style physical activity to none-at-all, what do you do to "eat right?" How many less eggs do you eat? 

Maybe he did start eating 6 eggs, 1.5 loaves of bread, 1 gallon of milk, and a pound of bacon (cut in half everything), and still put on weight. And it'd probably leave him real hungry to eat so much less.

Plus, I don't think Curry was expecting to be this idle. At any moment, he'd be cleared to play and would be back on the court. 

It's not that good a science where you can eat X tomorrow and lose a pound, anyhow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*According to a team source, he showed up some 25 pounds overweight and then left a day early to attend a friend's baby shower.*_


hey, thanks marty. you know he picked this up from the lacy column. and imagine that, lacy banks of all people, writing a negative bit about eddy. what's going on there? is he feeling well? 

i am a bit skeptical. eddy visited the hawks over three weeks ago and none of the bulls writers have mentioned this until someone in atlanta did. this on the same day as the national media is picking up the story about the owners in a huge squabble over joe johnson. something isn't right. we've been led to believe that eddy has been a workout warrior with grover six days a week. 

here's the thing. how messed up is the atlanta organization these days? restraining orders? lawsuits? what "sounds like" silly high school gossip from anonymous "team" sources about a free agent they probably weren't going to offer a contract to anyway? why not just say, hey, we are concerned with the heart issue, and not drag his girlfriend into this. 

either way it bodes well for the bulls that no other teams have thrown big money at either eddy or tyson.

but this story in SI, which originated from the sun-times article, just smacks of amateur hour to me. and i like marty burns as a writer, i just think this one was a bit off-base.


ps. eddy you may want to consider growing a set. a baby shower? what a lame excuse, man.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> _*According to a team source, he showed up some 25 pounds overweight and then left a day early to attend a friend's baby shower.*_
> 
> ps. eddy you may want to consider growing a set. a baby shower? what a lame excuse, man.


There may have been a buffet...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If you're eating a breakfast of 12 eggs, 3 loaves of bread, 2 gallons of milk, a couple pounds of bacon... And all of a sudden you go from Skiles-style physical activity to none-at-all, what do you do to "eat right?" How many less eggs do you eat?
> 
> Maybe he did start eating 6 eggs, 1.5 loaves of bread, 1 gallon of milk, and a pound of bacon (cut in half everything), and still put on weight. And it'd probably leave him real hungry to eat so much less.
> 
> ...


He's 300+ pounds, but he's not an actual antelope or anything. 

I agree, he's probably eating a lot, but you really think he ingests 2 gallons of milk? I weigh in at around 6'1", 200; should I be eating two-thirds of what he eats?

In general, I do agree with your sentiment. He's totally idle, and it's not like he's going to change his eating habits. Hey, whenever ANYONE is told to avoid all physical activity, pounds should be expected.

But remember, he'd already been working out for about two weeks before he went to Atlanta. The doctors had cleared him and he was in Hoops, working hard, supposedly. How much overweight was he BEFORE he went to Atlanta? Maybe 25 lbs. overweight was not all that much compared to how he was before?

All I'm saying is that this sort of fits in with Eddy's persona, and I think that's a much bigger risk (as many have been saying) than the chance that he might keel over and die. I think the most important thing for him is to be on a really intense workout regime where his diet is being regulated.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's had to spend a couple months on the couch, not even able to keep in shape - what does SI expect? 

I talked to Curry just nine days ago. All things considered, he looks just fine.

But if Curry's too much of a blimp for some of you, Memphis has Lorenzen Wright available.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> He's 300+ pounds, but he's not an actual antelope or anything.
> 
> I agree, he's probably eating a lot, but you really think he ingests 2 gallons of milk? I weigh in at around 6'1", 200; should I be eating two-thirds of what he eats?


I'm kinda judging from what I know a lot of football players eat. I figure Curry's taller, but weighs as much, and he may well be into as much physical activity as a football player.

Shaq's now on the South Beach Diet, and he's eating 5 pretty good sized meals a day. FWIW.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

this entire post is just ridiculous....



futuristxen said:


> I think Curry's weight problems have always been overblown. It doesn't really hurt his game that much to be overweight. He's a guy like Shaq who can play at any weight.


anyone can play ay any weight. I could put on 750 lbs, be bedridden for 6 months, than have montell williams come over, cut the side of my house off, wheel me out in a wheel barrow and let me shoot hoops laying down. I am technically playing right. As far as the shaq comment goes i think that is the most ridiculous one. I think seeing this new slimmer shaq in miami should prove to everyone that being overweight was not hurting his game, it was killing it.



> The only concern would be long term wear and tear. But Eddy isn't Oliver Miller, which is what stories like this try to insinuate. Even at his heaviest, Eddy is still good at running the floor, and he still has really quick feet.
> 
> Another guy like Eddy in the sense that their weight doesn't totally kill them is Robert Traylor.


Robert Traylor... we should not be worried about eddies weight cuz robert traylor is a big fatarse too. WOW dont even know what to say to that one. Hey, however you justify it to yourself


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> _*According to a team source, he showed up some 25 pounds overweight and then left a day early to attend a friend's baby shower.*_
> 
> 
> hey, thanks marty. you know he picked this up from the lacy column. and imagine that, lacy banks of all people, writing a negative bit about eddy. what's going on there? is he feeling well?
> ...


I think this is pretty much on track. First, we've got Atlanta feeling jilted, and then we see Atlanta "team sources" saying Curry "looked" (since he didn't actually do a physical or anything) 25lbs overweight? 

The credibility I put in that is pretty low.

As far as Eddy skipping out early on them, I don't see it as any more foolish than Tyson refusing to go see them in the first place. At least Eddy went and took a look. Clearly, he didn't like what he saw.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

per mike mcgraw:


_You know what, I have not seen Eddy in person for a while. I was told by people in the organization that he put on 15 pounds while sitting out at the end of the season. He does seem to put on weight easily. 

But I'd take all those reports with a grain of salt. Last year, he looked great when he showed up at rookie camp in July, he looked thin during an appearance a few weeks later and he was in great shape when he got to training camp. Yet for some reason, in between all of that it was reported that he ballooned to something like 330 pounds, according to unnamed sources. 

Why would anyone expect him to be in shape one week after resuming basketball activity for the first time in three months? The Hawks never planned to offer Eddy $10 million a year. Maybe the Hawks weren't impressed, but being overweight or blowing off a Destiny's Child concert didn't cost him a big offer. 

Talk to you later...mike_




posted the link to this in the *mike mcgraw answers* thread. thought this should be posted in this thread as well. "food for thought" as it were.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

here is the link to the comcast sportsnet page for an eddy interview conducted on july 14th. after he returned from his visit. hard to really tell in this screen grab i made (kinda looks a bit distorted and is only from the shoulders up) but to me he doesn't look like he is that terribly overweight.















http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

One thing, Miz- I dont' think that interview was done in Chicago.

Look at the microphone tags- Fox5 and 680AM aren't Chicago stations, they are Atlanta stations, so that interview was most likely done before he left ATL.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullsville said:


> One thing, Miz- I dont' think that interview was done in Chicago.
> 
> Look at the microphone tags- Fox5 and 680AM aren't Chicago stations, they are Atlanta stations, so that interview was most likely done before he left ATL.



ok. so it wasn't "after he returned"...still, he doesn't look all that ginormous to me. whatever. i still think atlanta is a mess, and take with a grain of salt any comments they may have about eddy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He was on Fox 32 the day before he left for Atlanta. He looked like he was packing a little extra weight, but he was still in better shape than he was in all his playing years except last year.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Every year its always reports like this and a ton of posters make complete fools out of themselves every year falling hook line and sinker for these stories only to eventually be proven not true at all .And then the posters slink away acting as if they never said anything.

Anyone remember the story about someone getting kicked out of Grovers programs and many assumed it was Curry ?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sounds like a team is trying to come up with a reason to satisfy their fan base since they are out signing chumps like ZaZa.

Curry is actually an alien. Curry has seven toes on his left foot. Curry doesn't like Atlanta soul food; Nor the Gold club. I'd be coming up with everything I could, too.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> ok. so it wasn't "after he returned"...still, he doesn't look all that ginormous to me. whatever. i still think atlanta is a mess, and take with a grain of salt any comments they may have about eddy.


Agreed, I was just making a minor, meaningless point, that's all. :biggrin: 

And while ATL certainly looks like a mess of an organization, this JJ situation didn't arise until after Curry blew off the second day of his visit.

And it hasn't stopped JJ or Zaza from wanting to play there, whatever that means.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

RetroDreams said:


> Sounds like a team is trying to come up with a reason to satisfy their fan base since they are out signing chumps like ZaZa.
> 
> Curry is actually an alien. Curry has seven toes on his left foot. Curry doesn't like Atlanta soul food; Nor the Gold club. I'd be coming up with everything I could, too.


"Chumps" like Zaza?

He's no Shaq, but he's already a better rebounder and FT shooter than Eddy. He already gets more assists than Eddy, and turns the ball over a hell of a lot less. And he's a year younger than Eddy.

He's no chump.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "Chumps" like Zaza?
> 
> He's no Shaq, but he's already a better rebounder and FT shooter than Eddy. He already gets more assists than Eddy, and turns the ball over a hell of a lot less. And he's a year younger than Eddy.
> 
> He's no chump.


Not sure I would call him a chump, but he's the Bucks fourth most important big man.

If the Bucks think he is good, they will match.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

johnston797 said:


> Not sure I would call him a chump, but he's the Bucks fourth most important big man.
> 
> If the Bucks think he is good, they will match.


Agreed, I just don't think he's anywhere near a "chump".

He just turned 21 in February, so he should have even more "upside" than Eddy IMHO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I just re-read the first post in the thread. Why is it that a "team source" would be talking about Eddy's weight?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I just re-read the first post in the thread. Why is it that a "team source" would be talking about Eddy's weight?


Man, **** like this happens all the time. You know that DaBullz. Every good reporter knows what team source they can barrage with questions.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I just re-read the first post in the thread. Why is it that a "team source" would be talking about Eddy's weight?


also how did they know how much he weighed since he didnt workout for them ? how do they know what his playing weight is ? he watched a summer league practice, toured the arena and had dinner that night.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is the soda guy the team source?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

bullsville said:


> "Chumps" like Zaza?
> 
> He's no Shaq, but he's already a better rebounder and FT shooter than Eddy. He already gets more assists than Eddy, and turns the ball over a hell of a lot less. And he's a year younger than Eddy.
> 
> He's no chump.


He's a chump and he isn't anywhere near the level Eddy is. I've seen him play at least 5 times live and he simply is an average NBA center with below average offensive moves.

I completely understand that your disdain for Eddy, that's your prerogative, but trying to decide between ZaZa and Eddy... there simply is no discussion to be made.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Go back and look at the World Champs since 1980 and tell many have had centers that have averaged 10rpg or more.

I bet you don't find as many as you think.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

RetroDreams said:


> He's a chump and he isn't anywhere near the level Eddy is. I've seen him play at least 5 times live and he simply is an average NBA center with below average offensive moves.
> 
> I completely understand that your disdain for Eddy, that's your prerogative, but trying to decide between ZaZa and Eddy... there simply is no discussion to be made.


Well, if it was my money that had to be invested into one of these two players, I would choose Pachulia. Considering their whole games - defense, scoring, rebounding, passing, etc., Pachulia has been the more effective player, has shown more improvement over time, and he is younger. Of the two, Curry probably has the better chance of being a Hall of Famer, but the odds of that are so miniscule that it is not really worth considering.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Man, **** like this happens all the time. You know that DaBullz. Every good reporter knows what team source they can barrage with questions.


Seems to me the appropriate answer is no answer at all. You don't talk about a person in public in a negative way, particularly if you're his employer. To me, this is pretty basic ethics, though I bet a lawyer might say it's something that could be made a lawsuit of. The damages being the difference in his eventual salary and the salary of equivalent players.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dan Rosenbaum said:


> Well, if it was my money that had to be invested into one of these two players, I would choose Pachulia. Considering their whole games - defense, scoring, rebounding, passing, etc., Pachulia has been the more effective player, has shown more improvement over time, and he is younger. Of the two, Curry probably has the better chance of being a Hall of Famer, but the odds of that are so miniscule that it is not really worth considering.


It makes sense why you are in the newspapers now, your just Sam Smith's alter ego.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

RetroDreams said:


> Go back and look at the World Champs since 1980 and tell many have had centers that have averaged 10rpg or more.
> 
> I bet you don't find as many as you think.


So how many would you guess it is? (Assuming you haven't looked it up, if you have don't spoil it for the rest of us )


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> So how many would you guess it is? (Assuming you haven't looked it up, if you have don't spoil it for the rest of us )


My guess is 7


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, without looking.

I'm guessing that Moses Malone did it for the sixers, Parrish did it for the Celtics, Kareem did it for the Lakers, Laimbeer did it for the Pistons (though maybe not because of Rodman), Hakeem did it, Robinson did it, and Shaq did it. In short, all but a few, and those would be the Bulls' teams and maybe a small number of others.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

bullsville said:


> So how many would you guess it is? (Assuming you haven't looked it up, if you have don't spoil it for the rest of us )


I hadn't, but I remembered very few. However, I just did look them all up. Took me about 5 minutes on basketballreference.com. Here you go:

1980 Robert Parish 9.5, Team Leader Larry Bird 10.9
1981 Kareem 8.7, Team Leader Magic Johnson 9.6
1982 Moses Malone 15.7 (also team leader)
1983 Robert Parish 10.7 (also team leader)
1984 Kareem 7.9 (also team leader)
1985 Robert Parish 9.5, Team Leader Larry Bird 9.8
1986 Kareem 6.7, Team Leader A.C. Green 7.8
1987 Kareem 6.0, Team Leader A.C. Green 8.7
1988 Laimbeer 9.7 (also team leader)
1989 Laimbeer 9.6 (also team leader)
1990 Cartwright 6.2, Team Leader Horace Grant 8.4
1991 Cartwright 5.1, Team Leader Horace Grant 10.0
1992 Cartwright 3.7, Team Leader Horace Grant 9.5
1993 Hakeem 11.9 (also team leader)
1994 Hakeem 10.8 (also team leader)
1995 Luuuuuuc 5.1, Team Leader Rodman 14.9
1996 Luuuuuuc 5.6, Team Leader Rodman 16.1
1997 Luuuuuuc 5.9, Team Leader Rodman 15.0
1998 Robinson 10.0, Team Leader Duncan 11.4
1999 Shaq 13.6 (also team leader)
2000 Shaq 12.7 (also team leader)
2001 Shaq 10.7 (also team leader)
2002 Robinson 7.9, Team Leader Duncan 12.9
2003 Wallace 12.4 (also team leader)
2004 Rasho 6.6, Team Leader Duncan 11.1

So 11 of 25 seasons (a steamy 44%), the NBA champion's center has led their team in rebounding. Of those 11, only 8 (a paltry 32%) averaged over 10 rebounds per game. The numbers would be even lower, but a couple guys just got right over that 10 per game mark. I didn't mark it down, but there were a couple times that the NBA champs also got outrebounded by their opponents including the Houston Rockets during their run.

I'm content in saying that Curry/Chandler fit a similar pattern to the list above in one is defensive-minded and one is offensive-minded. In my opinion, that is the best combo you could possibly have and why Krause drafted them that way... maybe he knew something we didn't?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Those stats indicate that between 1980 and 1992, _no player_, regardless of position, averaged 10 boards on a championship team in 9 0f those 12 years.

From 1993 on, a true center, like Shaq or Hakeem or PF/C like Big Ben or Duncan, has averaged at least 10. (The exception of course, is the Rodman years).

While one can try to compare the Bulls twin towers to the Spurs, and say why does Eddy need to board, when we have Tyson at PF, and San Antonio has had success with Duncan being the rebounder -- well, Chandler isn't Duncan, nor is he Rodman. Having a top 3, top 5 type player at PF like TD, or a rebounding machine like Dennis can make up for a rebounding hole at center -- The Bulls don't have that luxury.

I think the trend over the past decade plus shows that unless you have that kind of remarkable machine at 4, you need a center who rebounds actively.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice work, Retro- I did the same thing last night on BR.com.

The difference, however, is that almost all of those centers who didn't average 10+ rebounds/game were at least very good to outstanding defenders. Which Eddy certainly could be if he gave a rat's arse about defense. Unfortunately...

Also, when you look at the championship centers who didn't average 10+ boards, I have serious doubts that Eddy will ever work (or play) hard enough to ever be the defender that the Chief, Kareem, Mr. Bill or the Admiral were. Hell, even Luc was a better defender than I ever expect Eddy to be.

But good post, Retro, it certainly makes you think.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Those stats indicate that between 1980 and 1992, _no player_, regardless of position, averaged 10 boards on a championship team in 9 0f those 12 years.
> 
> From 1993 on, a true center, like Shaq or Hakeem or PF/C like Big Ben or Duncan, has averaged at least 10. (The exception of course, is the Rodman years).
> 
> ...


I would argue that Tyson Chandler is already a top 10 rebounder in the NBA right now; heck, maybe even top 5 when you look at his rebounds per 48 minutes (I think he's #3 in the league!). I think he fits the Rodman mold that you're referring to, and I do agree with everything you said.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I would argue that Tyson Chandler is already a top 10 rebounder in the NBA right now; heck, maybe even top 5 when you look at his rebounds per 48 minutes (I think he's #3 in the league!). I think he fits the Rodman mold that you're referring to, and I do agree with everything you said.


Yup, he's one of the best.

Factor in his vertical leaping and blocks and he's even better. Some of these rebouders only rebound. Chandler blocks as well.


2004-2005
7th in league
http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersbyseason.htm?stat=rebrate&lg=n&yr=2004

2003-2004
7th in league
http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersbyseason.htm?stat=rebrate&lg=n&yr=2003

That being said.... nobody rebounded like Dennis Rodman. Ever.

http://www.basketballreference.com/leaders/leadersseason.htm?stat=rebrate&lg=n


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

yodurk- you don't have to *argue* that Tyson is already a top-10 rebounder, because he already is. He was 9th in the NBA in rebounds per game last season.

K4E- great work on the stats, just one small thing: They only go back as far as the 1971-72 season, which leaves out most of Wilt's career. In his first 10 seasons in the league, he never averaged less than 21.1 rebounds per game.

So Rodman was only the 2nd greatest rebounder ever...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> K4E- great work on the stats, just one small thing: They only go back as far as the 1971-72 season, which leaves out most of Wilt's career. In his first 10 seasons in the league, he never averaged less than 21.1 rebounds per game.
> 
> So Rodman was only the 2nd greatest rebounder ever...


Ah OK.

But, since Wilt played so many more minutes per game than Rodman, he still may have a lower rebound rate.

In the season where Chamberlin collected the most rebounds ever, he played nearly the entire game. 47.75 minutes!

Rodman's all-time leading rebound rate with the Spurs... he only averaged 32 minutes a game.

I also don't know if there were fewer or more rebounds to be had in the old days either.

I'm sure someone here knows the answer!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ah OK.
> 
> But, since Wilt played so many more minutes per game than Rodman, he still may have a lower rebound rate.
> 
> ...


The year before the one you mentioned, Wilt averaged 48.525 minutes per game, which is insane.

And I think there were more rebounds to be had back then, the league leaders were much higher than they are these days.

But the Worm's rebounding stats were much more impressive IMO since he was about 6 inches shorter and about 50 pounds lighter. I'd say that Rodman was a better rebounder, all things considered.

Again, great post.


----------

